# CES 2013 Photos



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you to DBSTalk member Draconis for many of the TV photos.

Hisense Transparent 3DTV









4K Glasses Free 3D - Note this is not the tv but software that makes this possible.









LG OLED TV


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

84" ULTRA HDTV LG









85" Sharp 85" 8K TV









Samsung 110" TV


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

110" UHD TV









Hisense 84" UHD TV









4K OLED


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Looks like there was a lot of neat stuff.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Do these humungous TV's have protective covers over the panels. It is scary that an arrant champagne cork could take out one of these puppies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lwilli201 said:


> Do these humungous TV's have protective covers over the panels. It is scary that an arrant champagne cork could take out one of these puppies.


Most did not...and that sampling was just the tip of the iceberg in terms of how many displays were at CES 60" or larger...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the Wife and I are going to make it a point to head out there next year.

This just looks like such an awesome show.

We missed it in 2011 by 2 weeks when we were out there.


----------



## MrSmartyA (Aug 17, 2008)

I am betting on MIT's 3D technology to win out


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The curved screen LG 3D OLED HDTV was quite cool - photo submitted.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow look at Hisense coming out of left field. They going to be the new Hyundai and Kia? Once cheap, now producing quality products?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The curved screen LG 3D OLED HDTV was quite cool - photo submitted.


hdtvfan0001's photo. I don't have mod rights in this forum.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

meh, it's like walking into a department store watching tv's to compare, just kidding really cool tv's, wow we come a long way from SD color tv's is like watching a Sci-fi movie looking into the future like if we are still in the 80's LOL


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Frankly I would like to hear and see more reviews of the new offerings of 1080p TVs

UltraTVs for me are pie in the sky


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Reggie3 said:


> Frankly I would like to hear and see more reviews of the new offerings of 1080p TVs
> 
> UltraTVs for me are pie in the sky


Typically CES showcases what's coming in the future, not what's pretty much here already.

Most of the focus on 1080p's at 2013 International CES revolved around offering self-contained smart apps, Internet connectivity, and some new LED and OLED models (bigger screens).

You could likely learn those kinds of details at your favorite manufacturer website.


----------

